

Paint Roulette demonstrating HTML5 Canvas and WebSockets - kraih
http://showmetheco.de:4040/
Using the HTML5 Canvas element on the client side and Perl/Mojolicious (http://mojolicious.org) on the server side, both connected via WebSockets.
======
Hexstream
Do expect lots of penis drawings...

------
akirk
You can also check out my project Colorillo <http://colorillo.com/>

It also uses Canvas but doesn't need non-standard ports (this one needs
another connection on port 843), allows semi-opaque colors, etc.

Apart from that: what does "clear" actually do? Does it clear the screen for
everyone?

~~~
vti
It clears only your screen.

------
kraih
The whole code is on GitHub. <http://github.com/vti/showmethedrawing>

------
fbu
I can't connect to the site from Belgium. Is it down ?

~~~
akirk
For me it takes forever to load, but does so eventually.

